
Ask HN: Skimlinks owe us $6k affiliate revenue and hasn't wire a cent in 2 years - puppymaster
Background: Run a social network. Been using skimlinks for outgoing links as another source of revenue<p>My bad: Should have noticed monthly payment stopped since 2018. A code refactor brought the issue to surface.<p>Their bad: We sent multiple support emails over the last three months. Even private messaged their CEO and official account on Twitter. CEO didn&#x27;t respond. Official twitter gave us their standard response - &quot;we are looking into it&quot;.<p>I am running out of options here. Should I file a small court claim? 6k is the ballpark amount shown on their own dashboard for payment history and affiliate cut. To their credit they did not delete those data. So the account keeps accruing revenue with no avenue to withdraw.
======
andrefuchs
I would take screenshots and backup everything as proof. Give them an
ultimatum and contact a lawyer if they don't act.

~~~
puppymaster
already did. even forwarded them along in support emails/tweets. Thanks!

------
Dolores12
Let them know what you gonna do and stick to the plan.

------
cpach
_”Should I file a small court claim?”_

I guess that’s your best bet...? AFAIK it’s not worth suing somebody for this
kind of amount.

~~~
codeddesign
Small claims court - sure it is. Depending on your state lawyers may not be
allowed. Which I would argue that in small claims truth would be much easier
to obtain without lawyers on either side.

